# Rear Brakes Grinding 04 GTO



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Alright I have a 2004 Pontiac GTO Automati with 66,000 miles on it and I am hearing grinding coming from the rear brakes or rotors. Not sure if this means my pads are worn down or that the rotors are warped or maybe both. But if I am changing my pads and rotors I want to upgrade them. I was wondering what the best upgrade is for the 04 GTO rear brakes. I read the sticky link and read about the vented rotors off of the 05-06 and then the even bigger upgrade but both those links are broken and don't work for the rotors. And I am wondering what my options are for rear calipers. I currently have some Evo 8 Brembo Calipers which are huge and would be awesome to put on the GTO but I guess they won't work from what I've read. Maybe throw out some options that would be under $1,000 for the rear and then maybe give me the best option no matter what the price is. Thanks Also I might as well do SS lines while I'm down there.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

As far as I know, there isn't much difference between the '04 & '05/'06 rears other than the paint. The rotor upgrade, good pads and SS lines are a good minimalist option. Definitely look at upgrading the fronts to at least the '05/'06 brakes. All depends on what you're doing with the car. Just a DD? Doing track and street pro driving? Keeping stock wheels? Try looking in LS1GTO. There are tons of threads to wade through.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It really depends on how you plan to drive the car and what tires you have.


----------

